# mail:visibilité des couriers arrivés



## poussvite (16 Janvier 2011)

jour,
Je découvre qu'à la différence de MAIL sur osx snowléo,
 sur ipad, s'affiche -sous forme d'un ou plusieurs pointsbleu +unchiffre?- les mails tombés dans la boîte "réception"
si un mail arrive dans une sous boîte de réception-disons "factures"-cet arrivage n'est pas annoncée visuellement alors que sous osx elle l'est .
avec l'ipad il me faut donc,sachant qu'un mail est arrivé,ouvrir mes sous-dossiers de ma boîte de réception une à une! 
je trouve cela bien ennuyeux!
qu'en pensez-vous,je rêve?


----------



## Mouette94 (18 Janvier 2011)

Ah ! Qu'est-ce qu'une sous-boîte de réception ? C'est peut-être ce que je cherche. 

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## poussvite (18 Janvier 2011)

Je m'exprime mal!
C'est une autre boite de réception tout simplement
Par ex dans la boite factures se retrouvent uniquement Grace à une règle, mes factures!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------

poussvite	 Je m'exprime mal!
C'est une autre boite de réception tout simplement
Par ex dans la boite factures se retrouvent uniquement Grace à une règle, mes factures!


----------



## Mouette94 (18 Janvier 2011)

C'était un peu ma question : mais le système de règles dont tu parles, c'est dans ton Mac, n'est-ce pas ? Pas dans le mail de liPad ?


----------

